# Ball  scale Monitor



## rodue (Nov 12, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iDTPoM9ebc[/ame]


----------



## kadora (Nov 13, 2016)

What is working principle of this beauty.


----------



## maury (Nov 13, 2016)

Rodue, very nice build. Also, I see you have it running well too.
It's really rewarding for me to see another of my old casting kits completed.
Keep up the good work

maury
www.lonestarengineworks.com


----------



## rodue (Nov 13, 2016)

kadora said:


> What is working principle of this beauty.



This is a scale model of a 2HP Ball Monitor of a hit and miss engine. 
The full size engine came in several sizes This model has no purpose 
except to run as slow as possible


----------



## ShopShoe (Nov 14, 2016)

rodue,

That's a very attractive engine. I like them running slow and I think yours is running about as slow and steady as I've seen.

Thank you for posting.

--ShopShoe


----------

